# T5ho reflector upgrade



## D9Vin (May 12, 2011)

I have a pretty cheap fixture, it is a four foot 4 bulb t5ho with two reflectors (two bulbs under each reflector). I was wondering if it would be worth my time and money to build a new box for it and use some better reflectors. And if it is, anyone got any reflectors they recommend?


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

Yes, it is worth it.
www.reefgeek.com and www.aquacave.com have some good reflectors.

I recommend Reef Geek


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

With the new reflectors be prepared for increase of the light intensity about 50%. Not kidding.

Also - the light spread will be much narrower.

You gonna love it either way. A 54 watt T5HO bulb with a reflector can shoot enough light 40 feet away so you can read a newspaper on a moonless night. LEDs have a long way to catch up. $25 buys you a bulb that can do what I just described. $25 buys you a string of Christmass LEDs, haha. And no, LEDs do not last as long as the internet tells you.


----------

